# Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage



## Tim1983 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi erstmal, ich heisse Tim und habe mich eben gerade bei euch im Forum angemeldet #h.
ich hab vor in den nächsten tagen zum Forellensee zu fahren und wollte euch mal fragen ob ich mit meiner montage nichts falsch mache |kopfkrat. 

Siehe hier    [url=http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7ai5-1-gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## macmarco (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Das schaut doch gut aus #6 So kannst du gern fischen!!!:m


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Wenn Du Schleppen willst, falsch und zum stationären Angeln komplett falsch. Da Du eine Pilotkugel drinnen hast, denke ich, Du willst stationär Fischen.

Dann sieht das so aus:

Hauptschnur mit Sbiro oder Wasserkugel

Gummiperle
entweder das Vorfach einschlaufen, dann sollte noch ein Silikonstopper vor die Schlaufe als zusätzlichen Knotenschutz oder aber ein kleiner Wirbel mit Karabiner, wenn Du nicht schleppst, dann reicht ein einfacher Wirbel allemal. 

Die Pilotkugel gehört auf das Vorfach.

Lass Dich nicht vom Dreifachwirbel in der Zeichnung irritieren, der muss nicht sein.


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Außerdem ist das Vorfach viel zu lang


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

hey... danke erstmal für die beiden antworten... ja ich will stationär angeln.. ok dann gummikugel und wasserkugel zusammen an den wirbel.. das hab ich dann soweit korrigiert dafür schon mal besten dank . dann habe ich noch eine frage soll ich mir das lange vorfach selber basteln (hab da keine erfahrungen mit)? oder kann man 1,5m - 2,5m lange vorfächer kaufen?
schon mal danke im vorraus.

Mfg Tim


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> hey... danke erstmal für die beiden antworten... ja ich will stationär angeln.. ok dann gummikugel und wasserkugel zusammen an den wirbel.. das hab ich dann soweit korrigiert dafür schon mal besten dank . dann habe ich noch eine frage soll ich mir das lange vorfach selber basteln (hab da keine erfahrungen mit)? oder kann man 1,5m - 2,5m lange vorfächer kaufen?
> schon mal danke im vorraus.
> 
> Mfg Tim




Kauf dir spezielle Forellenhaken. Da sind die Vorfächer meisten schon länger. Es gibt aber auch schon fertig montierte Vorfächer mit Pilotkugel und Haken.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Das Vorfach kann nicht lang genug sein, denn mit der Pilotkugel bestimmst du die Wassertiefe. Möchtest du in 2m Tiefe fischen ärgerst du dich, wenn du nur ein 50cm Vorfach dran hast.
Möchtest du in 20cm Tiefe fischen, kannst du dies genau so gut mit einem 2m-Virfach wie mit einem von 20cm.
Mit einem langen Vorfach bist du einfach viel flexibler, zudem fällt der Köder nicht so schnell vom Haken.
Denke dran die Montage beim Auswerfen kurz vor dem Auftreffen aufs Wasser zu stoppen, damit sich die Montage streckt und sich nichts verwickelt.


Mit der Montage die du aufgezeichnet hast, kannst du ebenfalls fischen, nur wird es da schwierig den Köder flacher zu stellen, da du wegen des Wirbels die Pilotkugel nicht näher an den Haken ziehen kannst.

edit: die längsten Forllenvorfächer die ich gesehen habe waren 140cm. Ich binde aber selber, achte da also nicht so drauf.


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

schade das unser dealer hier keine vor montierten vorfächer mit pilot hat, leider hat der nur forellenharken mit 40cm und 60 cm vorfach. da muss ich mir denn mal eine alternative zu einfallen lassen.

das ist super ronny danke für deine antwort, ja wie gesagt bei uns hab ich auch leider nur 60 cm vorfach als längstes gesehen.


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> schade das unser dealer hier keine vor montierten vorfächer mit pilot hat, leider hat der nur forellenharken mit 40cm und 60 cm vorfach. da muss ich mir denn mal eine alternative zu einfallen lassen.



Hier haste mal nen Link zu so einem vorgefertigen Vorfach.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230261131499

Ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Die einen basteln ihre Vorfächer selber die anderen vertrauen auf diese Variante.


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

ja genau sowas habe ich gesucht dank dir flasha :m. wenn es diese variante jetzt noch in 200cm geben würde wäre ich super glücklich


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> ja genau sowas habe ich gesucht dank dir flasha :m. wenn es diese variante jetzt noch in 200cm geben würde wäre ich super glücklich



Normalerweise müsste es aber reichen!  Einfach mal testen...ah sry...habs glatt übersehen...musst aber auch drauf achten was das für ein Vorfach ist...also die dicke...und welcher haken...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorfach-Forelle-...ryZ81455QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Da gibts auch welche mit 220cm Vorfach 

http://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/as...71dc33c7eaf0654/Product/View/93507&2E85&2E585

http://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/as...71dc33c7eaf0654/Product/View/84316&2E85&2E585


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

ja die harkengr. passt schon mit 6... und die sehnendicke finde ich auch akzeptabel.


----------



## weserwaller07 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Hallo@all!
@Tim 1983!
Würde mir die Vorfächer lieber selber binden.
Einfacher und kostengünstiger geht es nicht,8-14er Haken und 20mm Schnur dann einen mini stopper und die Pilotkugel dann wieder gummistopper dann die länge bestimmen (min.150cm max. 350cm) und erst jetzt die schlaufe binden!
Denn bei fertigen Vorfächern können manchmal die stopper beim aufziehen durch den Knoten beschädigt werden.

Gruß weserwaller07!!


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

bei den fertigen Vorfächern kannst Du nur die Pilotkugel montieren, wenn Du die Schlaufe abscneidest oder aber so, wie ich es im Bild gezeichnet habe, dann aber Voooorsicht, das Vorfach ist sehr schnell beschädigt.

Wenn Du selber bindest, dann nimm Fluorcarbon als Vorfachmaterial, das sehen die Forellis nicht so schnell.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

guten morgen, erstmal rechtherzlichen dank für die ganzen tips und hilfestellungen. vorfach selber bauen hört sich an sich nicht schwierig an nur leider wüsste ich nicht wie ich eine schlaufe knoten sollte. also ich nutze bis jetzt immer solche piloten wie ulli das in seiner grafik dargestellt hat und die kriege ich mit der lasche ganz locker über die schlaufe des vorfaches, also das wäre nicht das problem. an selberbinden habe ich schon öfters drüber nachgedacht (ca. 1 woche) aber wie schopn gesagt ich habe dann ein wenig bedenken das ich die schlaufe falsch knote und mir dadurch die forellis abhanden kommen. wenn ihr gute links bzw. tips habt wie man einfach eine gute schlaufe knoten kann wäre ich euch total dankbar. 
Danke schon mal im vorraus #6

Mfg Tim


----------



## weserwaller07 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

@Tim 1983!

Schau mal mit der Suchfunktion hier im Forum unter Knoten,da findest du alles(und noch viel mehr).
Eine Woche nur darüber nachdenken??????
Inder Zeit hättest du ja ein paar hundert Vorfächer binden können!

VG weserwaller07!!


----------



## YakuzaInk (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

zur Schlaufe.. ganz einfach!
einfach das ende der schnur doppelt nehmen, sprich ne öse und das dann ganz einfach verknoten.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Aber bitte 2x durchschlaufen, damit es sicher hält.


----------



## Tim1983 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

guten morgen! danke für den knoten der sieht ja wirklich einfach aus. den werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tim1983 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

so da jetzt so gut wie alle fragen für mich geklärt sind, würde ich mich noch für antworten für meine letzte frage freuen, und zwar wollte ich wissen ob mein equip für das forellenangeln reicht. hier liste ich mal auf was ich für einen forallentag alles mitnehme:
1. Angel: 2,70m keine angaben zu der Angel nur die länge leider.
2. Angel: 2,40m von Ron Thompson Dialex Spin 240 (10g-30g)
1. Rolle (für die 1. Angel) leider auch Noname
2. Rolle (für die 2. Angel) Okuma Zorax ZXR 130
Sehne: (für beide Rollen) Sumo Royal Allround 0,22mm u. 4,5kg (mono)
Wasserkugel: 40mm Durchmesser u. 60mm Höhe (grün, rot u. durchsichtig)
Wirbel: Kleine 3er Wirbel
Spinner: 3g (bläulich/silber glänzend)
Harken: 10x 6er mit 1,40m Vorfach, 10x 6er mit 60cm Vorfach u. 5x 6er mit 2,00m Vorfach
Gummiperlen: 8mm
Posen: 2g - 5g
Sbirolinos: 10g schwimmend, 15g langsam sinkend u. 20g schnell sinkend
Blei: 0,8g - 1,8g Klemmblei u. 15g Sargblei
Pilot: 1,8cm länge oval u. 1,5cm Durchmesser rund (neongelb u. neonrot)
Twister: 7,5cm (10x schwarz/grün, 10x rot/schwarz u. 10x weis/rot)
Berkley: Bienenmaden (glitzernd)
Berkley Power Bait (weiss/schwarz/neongelb)
Normaler Forellenteig (naturgelb)

so das wären die sachen die ich für einen Forellentag in meinem angelkoffer haben werde. Ich hoffe ich liege damit gut, ansonsten wäre ich wie immer froh und total dankbar für vorschläge und verbesserungstips. #6

Mfg Tim


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

0,22er Schnur ist eigentlich schon Overkill, 0,18 reichen normalerweise aus. 

Die Ruten sind, zumindest beim Schleppen mit Teig, ziemlich kurz. 

Die Wasserkugeln sind schon ziemlich heftig, wenn Dunicht gerade 60 oder 70 m werfen musst. Wenn die auf das Wasser platschen, dann verschrecken die jeden Fisch.

6er Haken sind auch schon recht groß, 10er oder 8er aber nicht noch größer.

Nimm auf jeden Fall Bienenmaden (Wachsmottenlarven) und Fleischmaden mit, die fangen eigentlich immer.

Die Piloten sind auch ziemlich groß. 1 cm Durchmesser erzeugt schon reichlich Widerstand beim Biss, also noch ein paar kleine Schrote auf das Vorfach, um den Widerstand beim Anbiss zu verringern. Ich selber benutze z. B. Miniposen von Behr, die haben ca. 4 mm Durchmesser und sind ca. 6 mm lang.

Die Twister sollten auch so im Bereich 2 - 3 cm liegen.

Versuch Dein Glück.


----------



## YakuzaInk (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

uiuiui willsten ganzen teich leer machen? 
schließe mich meinem vorredner an. Die twister sind auf jeden fall zu groß, vergewisser dich auch noch ob du dort überhaupt mit kunstködern dieser art fischen darfst. Dann nimm noch ein hakenlöser, handtuch und ne große tüte mit! Dann dürfte alles #6 sein.
Viel Spaß und erfolg! Berichte mal wie die ausbeute war.


----------



## Tim1983 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

guten morgen erstmal, bin ich froh das ich auf dieses forum gestoßen bin, ich hätte ja wieder mal alles falsch gemacht :r.
darum erstmal rechtherzlicehn dank für meine ausrüstungskorrektur. so ich fahre nachher zum angelshop und werde mir dann 18mm sehne holen, 2 cm - 3 cm twister, hoffentlich kleinere wasserkugeln wenn mein dealer die überhaupt kleiner hat. harken werde ich mir dann 10 x 8 und 10 x 10 holen. die vorfächer werde ich selber bauen. so dann wollte ich nochmal nachfragen wegen dem piloten, ich habe noch mehrere styroporkugeln in verschiedenen größen also von wirklich ganz klein bis 3cm durchmesser, könnte ich die als pilot verwenden??? und dann noch zum vorfach soll das vorfach auch mit 18mm sehne bauen oder sollte ich mir dafür extra sehne holen???
danke schon mal im vorraus.

Mfg Tim


----------



## YakuzaInk (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

zu den sachen mit dem pilot kann ich dir leider nix sagen da ich damit noch nie gefischt habe. Aber ich würde mir jetzt nicht unbedingt extra ne dünnere schnur kaufen. Die 22er is völlig ok... ich fisch am forellenpuff selber mit ner 22er! Aber ich glaub die spinner musste daheim lassen, da an jedem forellensee denn ich kenne das fischen mit drillingen verboten is.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

Bei den Piloten, maximal 1 cm Durchmesser, je kleiner desto besser. Ich würde auch statt der Wasserkugel einen schwimmenden Sbiro bevorzugen, die platschen nicht so. Ach ja, beim Auswerfen, kurz bevor der Sbiro oder die Wasserkugel auf's Wasser trifft, mit dem Zeigefinger an der Spule den Flug abbremsen, damit sich die Montage stecken kann.

Wenn Du die 22er Schnur drauf lässt, dann besorg Dir am besten Fluorcarbonvorfächer in 0,20 mm. Bei einer 0,18 er Schnur sollte das Fluorcarbon-Vorfach auch 0,18 sein, da bei FC die Knotenfestigkeit nicht ganz so hoch wie bei normaler Mono ist.


----------



## Tim1983 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu meiner Wasserkugelmontage*

ok, ist denn der 10g sbirolino schwimmend ausreichend? das mit den vorfächern ändere ich dann nochmal. den spinner würde ich nur mitnehmen wenn ich bei meinen schwiegereltern mal wieder zu besuch bin, denn die wohnen genau an der deutsch/dänischen grenze und in den dänischen forellenteichen wo ich bis jetzt leider erfolglos war sind die erlaubt. in deutschland lasse ich die dann wohl lieber zuhause.

Mfg Tim


----------

